# Hello everyone, just moved to Guadalajara



## TONERDUDE (Sep 11, 2021)

Are there any get togethers in town or where other expats meet


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum and to Guadalajara.

Immigrants from the US and Canada in Guadalajara are spread all over the city and make up a much, much smaller fraction of the population than down near Lake Chapala, an hour south of here. However, there is a club here composed of US and Canadian immigrants. It is called the American Society of Jalisco. They used to have a web site, but the link doesn't seem to work any more. However a search for that name brought up a FourSquare reference to them that includes their address.

I used to co-teach a conversation class there on Saturdays for people trying to learn English. Other than that, it is not really my cup of tea, but I believe they have several hundred members. They have a pretty large collection of books in English. There is an even larger English language library maintained in Ajijic by the Lake Chapala Society, a much larger group with several thousand members.

There is an active branch of Democrats Abroad in Guadalajara. I don't know if the Republicans have anything similar.

There is an English language book store, La Perla, on Pedro Moreno, a bit west of Chapultepec.

Those are about the only things that come to mind related to people from north of the border.

Good luck.


----------

